# It's getting a bit boring now...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BBC News - Interpol puts Dubai killing suspects on wanted list

So what do you guys think?

Conspiracy theory?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Waste of time, they're never going to find them, and if they do, they'll never come back to face trial.

Better investigating who the guy was in Dubai to buy weapons from in the first place, that seems to have been swept under the carpet.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

BBC Sport - Tennis - Security worry as Israeli Shahar Peer makes Dubai semis

So what'll happen now then....


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

He'll lose... lol



Andy Capp said:


> BBC Sport - Tennis - Security worry as Israeli Shahar Peer makes Dubai semis
> 
> So what'll happen now then....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

WannaGetOut said:


> He'll lose... lol


You know male from female....



> The 22-year-old, who led Ni La 7-5 3-0 when the Chinese player retired, is the first Israeli woman ever to compete in the United Arab Emirates (UAE).


Blinding, just blinding....


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

LOL... my bad... she is pretty damn hot though...:clap2:




Andy Capp said:


> You know male from female....
> 
> 
> 
> Blinding, just blinding....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

She can't be hot, she's a jew....

It's not allowed here!


----------



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

Neither are the hotties at cyclone... 



Andy Capp said:


> She can't be hot, she's a jew....
> 
> It's not allowed here!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

WannaGetOut said:


> Neither are the hotties at cyclone...


Cyclone?
It was shut down best part of 2 years ago.

Grow up, you really think you know Dubai?

Pathethic


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy is in fine form this evening....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Cyclone?
> It was shut down best part of 2 years ago.
> 
> Grow up, you really think you know Dubai?
> ...


Assuming makes you look like an ***!
Look where he lives.
And your racial overtones arent really needed here Michael. If you have a problem with Jews, Arabs, Americans, Scotts, Irish, ect, try keeping it to yourself. Even if you say its a joke, its a distasteful joke.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Assuming makes you look like an ***!
> Look where he lives.
> And your racial overtones arent really needed here Michael. If you have a problem with Jews, Arabs, Americans, Scotts, Irish, ect, try keeping it to yourself. Even if you say its a joke, its a distasteful joke.


David, and you wonder why I reject your advances on facebook? Why on earth would you want to be a friend of mine anyway????

Keep taking the tablets....


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> David, and you wonder why I reject your advances on facebook? Why on earth would you want to be a friend of mine anyway????
> 
> Keep taking the tablets....


I tried to be a friend when you were acting as if you were a normal person. But I guess you started drinking again. Its a real shame, I liked the other michael better.


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

my my aren't they cute when they have their lovers spat online?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think Mr Big and Andy Capp are really best friends... except they just dont know they are.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I believe it was the IDF, hell I'll bet money it was... Yet I support that move. I'm not too fond of Palestinian resistance and all that bullocks.

Then again I don't really care... I'm thinking about what I'm having for dinner tonight, that's how far I go.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

WannaGetOut said:


> Neither are the hotties at cyclone...


man I got excited when he mentioend cyclone........Andy killed it!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

To be fair, Cyclone has been closed for years, so you wouldn't have had any luck....

AndyC - Can you remember the name of the indie club that used to be next to the Airport Millenium hotel? I have been racking my brain all day. That closed nearly three ago.
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Black building, next to Millennium hotel, was demolished for the metro/hotel extension, I know the one you mean... erm...

(this is going to bug me too)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Aha!! Twisted Melons was the name 

-


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Ossy said:


> I believe it was the IDF, hell I'll bet money it was... Yet I support that move. I'm not too fond of Palestinian resistance and all that bullocks.
> 
> Then again I don't really care... I'm thinking about what I'm having for dinner tonight, that's how far I go.


stahferallahalazim, shame on you


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It was at IBO though wasn't it, Twisted Melons was just the name of the night....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> It was at IBO though wasn't it, Twisted Melons was just the name of the night....


That's the place. I got part way there... 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What a team eh? iBO was a great club though, not like the overpriced ones now full of ponces!

Getting all nostalgic now aren't I!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What a team eh? iBO was a great club though, not like the overpriced ones now full of ponces!
> 
> Getting all nostalgic now aren't I!



It was very _real_ and didn't play that dreadful dance/R&B music. I was last there three years ago, just after my birthday. It closed down a couple of months later, I think (unrelatedly!).

-


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

iBO was wicked... the only club that I got into without worrying about ID 

Though some nights are still being organized by the iBO crew. Some Alpha Club nights and the artsy fartsy nights at the Jam Jar.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ossy said:


> iBO was wicked... the only club that I got into without worrying about ID
> 
> Though some nights are still being organized by the iBO crew. Some Alpha Club nights and the artsy fartsy nights at the Jam Jar.


Ah yes, Thursdays at Alpha. Look out for my friend, the lovely Zahra (who present Open Mike on Dubai Eye on Sat eves).

-


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Zahra isn't too bad... I'm a fan of Mach4 (Ben Mcdonald) the guy is off the chains.

Oh if you're an Alpha person you should NOT miss 12th March. Plump Djs, Elektro/Beats/Techno... Awesomismness


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where can one go to hear some good ol Rock? Old stuff and the new stuff... seether, disturbed, breaking benajmins etc. Yahoo music and my liquor cabinet just isnt quite the same as a night out. 

Oh where oh where is an American Legion when you need one.....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

RocK Bottom is always a good night out, well always a good start to a good night out haha!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Did you know that the drink "Bullfrog" was invented at Rockbottom?

And the other great thing about the place, is that no matter how wasted you are, you're never EVER the worst there...

Oh, and just to add to Jynxgirl, there are 2 bands that play The Music Room at the Majestic, both play really good covers (the Filipino's will do requests too) and, it often get's full of harley Riders (from South Africa, so it's not all good news...)


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

"Bullfrogs" have been around for a long time, much longer than Rock Bottom, to be honest. I do like your comments about never being the most wasted...spot on (unless you are me, of course)!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

indigora said:


> "Bullfrogs" have been around for a long time, much longer than Rock Bottom, to be honest. I do like your comments about never being the most wasted...spot on (unless you are me, of course)!


I was told it was, maybe it's just an urban myth - after all there's loads in Dubai...

Official Bullfrog Cocktail

Poster says



> Nic the DiVer said:
> BullFrogs kicked off in Dubai in the mid 90's - namely Rock Bottom Cafe! After spending 11 years in Dubai, I've seen them spread to Qatar, Oman, Bahrain, Singapore, Malaysia and now we getting them into mainstream Australia. Still a bit underground but facebook groups are helping promote the drink all around! MY WEAKNESS - the mighty BULLFROG!


----------



## SimoneHermsone (Feb 22, 2010)

How did this post move from killer mossad agents on the loose in Dubai to Bullfrogs in Rock Bottom. Is there a hidden connection?!?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the nature of the forums, wait around... somehow it will end up at jockeys.


----------



## pmac34 (Jan 4, 2010)

Tangents are wonderful things!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

SimoneHermsone said:


> How did this post move from killer mossad agents on the loose in Dubai to Bullfrogs in Rock Bottom. Is there a hidden connection?!?


It wasn't Mossad. It was SMERSH.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> This is the nature of the forums, wait around... somehow it will end up at jockeys.


You wanna date at Jockey's?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, I think your hitting on me.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not at all, it was you that brought the best bar in Dubai up - just thought you might fancy a visit?

Or are you one of those that talk the talk, but can't walk the walk?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on which walk we are talking about Mr Andy.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Andy and Jynxgirl sitting on a tree....


----------

